# What can I add?



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I now have a fully cycled tank (135 gallons) in my basement. I has a booming sump I just set up, with 5 gallons of bio-balls and turning over about 900 gallons per hour. My current stock list is:

-1 2.5 inch GT
-1 2.5 inch Firemouth
-1 3 inch Salvini
-1 3 inch Gold Sev
-1 2.5 inch Oscar
-6 huge tiger barbs
-1 pleco

As you can see, there are a lot of one's in the cichlid department. I was wondering if there are any fish in this list, like the GT or the Severum that could actually have another one with it. The fish are doing really well and the colors have been astounding. Are there anyfish from the current list that I can add more of? Thanks a lot. I promise some pics


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

when those fish are full grown they are going to fill the tank pretty well. you could prolly add another FM or a con, something medium sized that will be able to hold its own in the tank


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks, ps. sorry for the multiple posts, it just wouldn't show up that I had posted!!


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

Correction: My GT is actually a Goldsaum!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Fishfeind said:


> Correction: My GT is actually a Goldsaum!


most people assume this anyway, good luck finding a true green terror lol.

but i agree, stick with adding something smaller if anything.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

it probably looks really empty now but give it a few months, i personally wouldnt add any more fish to that setup unless you wanted to make that FM a pair, you could get a few and try to make 1 pair.... FM's are probably the least aggresive fish in there so i dont think it would be a big deal if there was a pair in there


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

so thought id ask since i dont know... whats the differance between the Goldsaum and the GT?


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

the difference is that they are different fish. The goldsaum and gt or silversaum are both in the Acara family. Petstores sell Goldsaum labeled as gt because they look much better and the reputation is still there.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

and even at that silver saums are different then a true rivulatus.

Gold Saum:









Silver Saum:









True rivulatus:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

NORMAND said:


> so thought id ask since i dont know... whats the differance between the Goldsaum and the GT?


The "Goldsaum", "Silversaum", and "True Rivulatus" are all known to some in the hobby as a GT(Green Terror); the name Green Terror is a common name. They are all VERY similar fishes.

The "Gold Saum" has been common in the hobby for around 20 years or so, and is commonly known as a Green Terror. The "Silver saum " and "True Rivalatus" are rare in the hobby and are usually obtained wild caught, so they are different in comparison to the "Goldsaum" in the sense that the "goldsaums" are almost always "aquarium strain".

"True Rivulatus" is known to be Aequidens rivulatus because it comes from the one particular river that Aequdens rivulatus was described. "Goldsaums" and "Silver saums" come from the adjacent areas, and both MAYBE undescribed species. Every river and lake in the tropics have slightly different fishes and a common tendancy in fish taxonomy today is to give seperate species status to fishes with very slight differences.

Essentially they are slightly different fishes coming from adjacent areas that might be considered as regional variants of each other. Or : given the common trend in fish taxonomy today, 3 closely related fishes that will eventually be described as 3 seperate species.

The 3 fishes are distinguishable by their coloration; though not always easily. To add to the confusion, "goldsaums", especially females and younger fish, often have a white trim on their fins, rather then orange or gold. basically if you bought your Green Terror at an LFS, it is almost certainly a "goldsaum".


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

bernie comeau said:


> NORMAND said:
> 
> 
> > so thought id ask since i dont know... whats the differance between the Goldsaum and the GT?
> ...


i wouldnt call silver saums a very rare fish, as they are pretty available if your willing to order one. and i find them fairly often around my area.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

gage said:


> i wouldnt call silver saums a very rare fish, as they are pretty available if your willing to order one. and i find them fairly often around my area.


How many thousands apon thousands of "goldsaums' are pumped out by the major chains? Compare that to the few hobbiest who would order wild caught "Silver saums" . So yes, I would say "Silver Saums" are rare in the hobby, as they are not usually available at an LFS.

Are "Silver Saums" commonly available in the Winnipeg area? Could be, but they are not generally available most places. I know that a major wholesaler of cichlids is centered in Winnipeg and from what I have heard a lot of cichlids are available in that area.

Bear in mind that 'goldsaums' can have a white trim at a young age and many females will have a WHITE trim still into later ages. A mature male "silver saum " on the other hand, unlike the mature male "Goldsaum", has a VERY THIN SILVER to SILVERY-WHITE trim on its fins.

The reason I sort of doubt the commoness of "silver saums" in your area is because you have previously showed a picture of what you say is your "silver saum", but what I see as a female "goldsaum". Show me a picture of a mature male "silver saum" from your area and then I will be convinced , Gage.


----------



## Feverdream (Mar 28, 2005)

-1 2.5 inch GT 
-1 2.5 inch Firemouth 
-1 3 inch Salvini 
-1 3 inch Gold Sev 
-1 2.5 inch Oscar 
-6 huge tiger barbs 
-1 pleco

I'm going to disagree... sharply... with the above advice.

Add more fish, and add them NOW.

I have 4 tanks in my home that are 6 foot or longer, and I've kept CA/SA cichlids for many years, so I've been where you are right now.

First of all, fish always do better when they grow up together. It is WAY harder to add adult fish to a tank full of adult fish than it is to add juveniles... so make your mistakes now. Be prepared to remove fish if it doesn't work out, because you won't get a chance later.

Second off... the Barbs will work for awhile, but long term, they are not viable in a tank full of predators. On the bright side, they don't live as long as your cichlids do anyway... Just don't get too attached to them.

Third thought... Your fish are just not that nasty. I keep Sevs and FMs in my SA tank with Geophagus, 'Geophagus', and Hypselecara temporalis. Salvini are a touch meaner, but they mostly find a hole to hide in and then stay there... unless they are breeding. The only fish that you'll have to watch is the GT... and even those are not nearly as nasty as some.

Fourth thought... Yes, your fish will grow... but they grow quite slowly... and let's be real, fish do die... even when we get everything right. If you stop with what you have now, you may end up with a 15 inch pleco, and an Oscar. Whee...


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

All I can find around here are silver saums!?! When my gold died I tried to replace him but all I have seen are silvers and I dont like them as much. Every petco and petsmart for miles has dozens of silvers and no golds. The one I had was a special order from a fish store that was never picked up.

In my neck of the woods they are very common.


----------

